

Monetate Raises $15 Million For Realtime Testing And Targeting Platform - pjo
http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/04/monetate-raises-15-million-for-simple-ad-testing-and-targeting-platform/

======
mcginleyr1
Oh, And we're hiring engineers <http://jobs.monetate.com>

